# How to get pee stains out of white coat??



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Is the area around her girl bits trimmed short? I also have a 4.5 lb girl... Pee stains are not a problem... But I keep her area short.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

EZ Groom Crystal White is a nice enzymatic shampoo and stain remover. Also, you could get some bracelet covers for her back legs or keep her coat shaved.


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes. The problem is all down the legs especially on the insides. For awhile
I kept her in a continental because it helped, but she would still get it on the bracelets a bit...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ammonia removes protein stain really well. Too bad you can't use it on a dog.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My poodle weights right at 4 pounds. She had the same problem. I tried keeping it short, still do, but nothing helped all the way till I got the UGO Dog: Indoor Dog Potty|Best Dog Litter Box|Ugodog Dog Potty

Since using this we have no problems and she smells a lot better.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, so the poodle girls pee on their legs too? Sully is the first male dog I've had that pees on the back of his front legs. How do the girls do it? Very strange dogs at times these poodles are. lol


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha squats so low that her girl parts and her hocks actually touch the ground. The pee puddles and voila, a tiny poodle with a pee soaked underparts! That's why the UGO works for her, the grate keeps her above the piddle pad and the pee goes through.


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

That is exactly how she pees. That sounds like a solutiom.

Just to give an idea I am attaching an image. The staining isn't the biggest problem- the smell is. She definitely smells like urine and pretty much needs weekly baths.

Her coats a bit longer now but even when she was in continental she would get her bracelets!


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

what surface does she pee on? could you not train her to pee on something more absorbent so it is sucked into the ground rather than soaking her legs when it pools?


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

She is trained to go on pee pads- which are theoretically absorbent but she still gets it on herself.

It is much worse when she goes outside on walks of course, but the pads still have a similar problem.
I think the suggestion of the grates might be useful.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LittleLissette, that is what Misha's rear used to look like only more pee on the insides of her hocks. I used baby wipes throughout the day, but would have to wet them more to get the pee off. Even then she smelled. Since UGO dog the problem is solved, but I have heard some dogs refuse to use them. Misha took right to it.

Scully, Misha goes on a pad in the house and I bought so many kinds! None absorb quick enough. A couple of times she went on grass and that puddled too. I guess gravel may have worked but she doesn't like it. Maybe litter, but to me it is stinky and dirty.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would trim her inside legs shorter and around her "sanitary trim" area shorter too. You can use a dark purple or red clip comb so that its not very short.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

To get out the pee stains I would use either Espree Plum Perfect or Double K Alpha White. They are absolutely amazing and the Espree is ok to use on the face. Paired with the Ultimate (to get dirt and grease off) I have seen the Alpha White and Espree (for the face) make a dog that was so stained with dirt it was brown and turn it into a sparkling white beauty! Pairing it with the Ultimate makes your product last longer seen as it's not cheap. The Ultimate gets the main dirt and grease off so the Alpha White can do its magic on just the staining. Any ordinary shampoo will do the same thing as well but that Ultimate is amazing stuff! It gets the dirtiest of dogs squeaky clean with one use. I remember at Petsmart we would have to bathe a dirty dog at least 4 times with the Hydrosurge shampoos to get them clean. Also to get the more stubborn stains out I use a dime to quarter size of the concentrated product (straight from the bottle not diluted) directly on the pet and let it soak for at least 3-10 mins. I have never found anything to keep my boy from peeing on his legs. He pees on his back legs just like your girl does. He squats so low it looks like he is laying in his urine! He did use to pee all the way up his chest as well but a nice long penistache helped keep that from happening. I just bath him every week and that helps a lot. Sometimes I get away with two weeks but he is pretty stinky and gross by then.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Try putting a little baking soda on her and when it dries just brush it out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

